# Crypt Lifter



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

My only new prop build for this year.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's really cool!
Nice work :jol:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yep that is cool.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Incredible! Being able to lift a 4" thick stone slab without muscles!  JUST KIDDING. It looks awesome.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, if you're only doing one prop for the year, might as well do an impressive one like this).

Good sound track, too - it convinces you that you're seeing and hearing a real stone slab moving.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I'm slow on seeing what everyone did this year, but WOW! I love the crypt lifter! Roxy is right, it looks like it weighs and ton with all the sound effects. It is fantastic, and I love the blue lighting and the wispy fog everywhere. You should be proud.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That's great. It was cool seeing what looked like a whole Skelli and not just a hand lifting the tomb lid. The blue light added to the overall creepy effect.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome prop!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's fangtastic!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay- How did you get the "lightning" effect with the lighting? Color organ? or something else?


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

The sound really makes this prop impressive. Really cool stuff there.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Very Nice!!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

awesome !! love the soundtrack as well


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Impressive!


----------

